# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين لبنان >  قانون الآداب الطبية

## هيثم الفقى

*الآداب الطبية*

قانون رقم 288 - صادر في 22/2/1994 أقر مجلس النواب وينشر رئيس الجمهورية القانون التالي نصه: 

مادة وحيدة -صدق اقتراح القانون المتعلق بالآداب الطبية كما عدلته لجنتا الإدارة والعدل والصحة العامة النيابيتان ومجلس النواب. يعمل بهذا القانون فور نشره في الجريدة الرسمية. 
بعبدا في 22 شباط 1994 الإمضاء: إلياس الهراوي صدر عن رئيس الجمهورية رئيس مجلس الوزراء الإمضاء: رفيق الحريري رئيس مجلس الوزراء الإمضاء: رفيق الحريري 
*قانون الآداب الطبية*

الفصل الأول: واجبات الأطباء العامة أحكام عامة أ-أحكام عامة: المادة 1 حتى المادة 6. ب-السرية المهنية: المادة 7 (الفقرة 1-18). ج-أتعاب الأطباء: المادة 8 حتى المادة 13. د-الاستقلالية المهنية: المادة 14 حتى المادة 15. هـ-الإعلام الدعائي: المادة 16 حتى المادة 17. و-المسؤولية الطبية: المادة 18 حتى المادة 26. 
الفصل الثاني: واجبات الأطباء نحو المرضى 
أ-أحكام عامة: المادة 27 حتى المادة 28. ب-الملف الطبي: المادة 29 (الفقرة 1-7). ج-التجارب البشرية وزرع الأعضاء والتلقيح الاصطناعي والإجهاض: المادة 30 حتى المادة 33. 
الفصل الثالث: واجبات الأطباء في الطب الاجتماعي الاستشفائي 
المادة 34 حتى المادة 47الفصل الرابع : واجبات الطبيب نحو زملائه المادة 48 حتى المادة 57 
الفصل الخامس : واجبات الأطباء نحو أعضاء المهن شبه الطبية والمساعدين في الطب 
المادة 58.الفصل السادس: أحكام مختلفة المادة 59 حتى المادة 63 


*الفصل الأول*

*واجبات الأطباء العامة*

المادة 1- يخضع لأحكام هذا القانون جميع الأطباء المسجلين في نقابتي الأطباء. 

المادة 2- رسالة الطبيب تتمثل في المحافظة على صحة الإنسان الجسدية والنفسية وقائياً وعلاجياً والتخفيف من آلامه ورفع المستوى الصحي العام. 

المادة 3- 1- على الطبيب، مستلهماً ضميره المهني، أن يعالج أي مريض، سواء كان في زمن الحرب أو السلم ومهما كانت حالة هذا المريض المادية أو الاجتماعية ودون النظر إلى عرقه أو جنسيته أو معتقده أو آرائه السياسية، أو مشاعره أو سمعته. 
2- يجب أن تحترم إرادة المريض قدر المستطاع، وإذا تعذر على المريض إبداء رأيه، وجب على الطبيب إعلام أقربائه بحالة مريضهم، إلا في حالة الطوارئ أو الاستحالة. 
3 - على الطبيب، أن يرفض سواء في زمن السلم أو الحرب، وحتى تحت التهديد استغلال مؤهلاته المهنية، للمساعدة أو الاشتراك أو القبول بأية معاملة غير إنسانية، وإذا طلب منه معالجة أو معاينة فاقد الأهلية، وتبين له أن هذا الشخص خضع للتعذيب، وجب عليه إبلاغ السلطات القضائية. 

المادة 4- يتوجب على الطبيب أن يجهز عيادته بالتجهيزات المناسبة وبوسائل تقنية كافية وأن يحرص على عدم ممارسة مهنته في ظل ظروف وشروط قد تضر بكرامته أو بنوعية العلاج الذي يصفه. 

المادة 5- 1- على كل طبيب مهما كان عمله واختصاصه، إذا كان متواجداً مع مريض أو جريح في حالة الخطر، أو أبلغ بوجود مريض أو جريح في حالة الخطر، أن يساعد هذا المريض أو ا لجريح أو أن يتأكد من حصوله على الإسعافات اللازمة، إلا في حالة القوة القاهرة. 
2-لا يجوز للطبيب أن يمتنع عن تلبية نداء لحالة طارئة إلا إذا تأكد من انتفاء أي خطر محدق بالمريض أو إذا كان محجوزاً لسبب طارئ يعادل في الأهمية حالة هذا المريض، وعليه في الحالتين الإجابة دون إبطاء بعدم التلبية والسبب. 

المادة 6- في حالة تفشي الأوبئة أو في حالة حصول كوارث يجب على الطبيب. 
أ-ألا يتخلى عن المرضى الذين يقوم بمعالجتهم إلا بعد تأمين استمرار هذه المعالجة بأفضل الطرق الممكنة. 
ب-أن يلبي طلب المسؤولين الصحيين للمشاركة التطوعية في حملات التلقيح العامة وفي إسعاف المصابين بالكوارث. 
ج-أن يتقيد بالقوانين والأنظمة المتعلقة بالأمراض السارية وبإبلاغ السلطات المختصة عنها، واتخاذ التدابير الوقائية اللازمة. 


*السرية المهنية*

المادة 7- السرية المهنية المفروضة على الطبيب هي من النظام العام، وعليه التقيد بها في كل الظروف التي يدعى فيها لمعالجة مريض أو للاستشارة، مع مراعاة الاستثناءات التي تفرضها السلامة العامة والقوانين والأنظمة والعقود. وتشمل هذه السرية المعلومات التي يفضي بها المريض إليه، وكل ما يكون قد رآه أو علمه أو اكتشفه، أو استنتجه في سياق ممارسة مهنته أو بنتيجة الفحوص التي أجراها، وعليه: 
1- لا يكفي إعفاء المريض طبيبه من السرية المهنية لإسقاط هذا الموجب، إذ يبقى الطبيب ملزماً بمراعاة مصلحة المريض ومقتضيات النظام العام. 
2- على الطبيب أن يسلم المريض بالذات، إذا طلب منه هذا الأخير، شهادة بحالته الصحية، وله ألا يضمن هذه الشهادة معلومات يرى أن من مصلحة المريض كتمانها عنه. 
3- إذا طلب المريض شهادة للاستفادة من تقديمات اجتماعية، جاز للطبيب أن يحول هذه الشهادة مباشرة لطبيب المؤسسة التي تمنح هذه التقديمات، على أن يقترن ذلك بموافقة المريض الخطية أو أحد أقربائه عند الاقتضاء، مع مراعاة أحكام البند 2 أعلاه. 
4- للطبيب حين يستدعى من قبل الضابطة العدلية للإدلاء بشهادته عن وقائع تشملها السرية المهنية، أن يكتم بعض معلوماته، وعليه أن يدلي بكل معلوماته أمام القضاء الجزائي عندما يطلب إليه الإدلاء بها بعد تحليفه اليمين. 
5- يمنع على الطبيب الإبلاغ عن مريض اعترف له بارتكاب جرم. وفي حال اكتشاف الطبيب اقتراف جرم خلال معاينته مريضاً وجب عليه إبلاغ النيابة العامة. وكذلك إذا اقتنع أن الإبلاغ يحول دون ارتكاب المعني جرائم أخرى. 
6- على الطبيب أن يدلي بشهادته أمام المحاكم عندما يكون من شأن إدلائه بها الحيلولة دون إدانة بريء. 
7- يعفى الطبيب من واجب السرية المهنية، حين يدعى من قبل المحكمة بصفة خبير لمعاينة مريض أو لدراسة ملفه، وذلك في حدود المهمة المكلف بها. 
8- على الطبيب أن يبلغ السلطات الصحية عن أي مريض معد إذا كان هذا المرض كما شخصه، مشمولاً بلائحة الأمراض المفروض قانوناً الإبلاغ عنها. 
9- على الطبيب أن يبلغ السلطات المختصة خلال ثلاثة أيام عن كل عملية ولادة أجراها، وله عند الاقتضاء عدم إفشاء اسم أم المولود ومكان الولادة. 
10- على الطبيب إبلاغ السلطات الصحية عن الأمراض التناسلية التي يقتضي الإبلاغ عنها بتدبير رسمي، ويشمل التبليغ اسم المريض بمرض تناسلي، الذي يرفض المعالجة، معرضاً المجتمع لتفشي المرض. 
11- على الطبيب إذا توفي مريضه بسبب مرض يقتضي الإبلاغ عنه بتدبير رسمي، أن يرفع إلى السلطات المختصة شهادة وفاة تتضمن اسم المريض وعمره وتاريخ وفاته. 
12- إذا طلبت عائلة شخص مصاب بمرض عقلي أو عصبي خطير من السلطات المختصة احتجازه بصورة احترازية يتوجب على الطبيب الذي يعاينه وضع تقرير يحدد خصائص المرض، مقروناً بتوضيح يشير إلى أن المريض يشكل خطراً على نفسه أو على الغير. 
13- للأطباء، وخاصة منهم الذين يمارسون العمل في المستوصفات والمستشفيات ومؤسسات الأمراض العقلية، أن يبلغوا السلطات الصحية، عن كل مدمن على الكحول أو على المخدرات يرفض المعالجة، أو يشكل خطراً على الغير. 
14- على الطبيب إذا اكتشف أثناء الممارسة حالات اغتصاب وانتهاك للعرض، أن يبلغ النائب العام شريطة موافقة الضحية الخطية. 
15- على الطبيب إذا اكتشف أثناء الممارسة حالة احتجاز تعسفي لقاصر، أو سوء معاملة أو حرمان، إبلاغ السلطات المختصة. 
16- إذا لوحق الطبيب بدعوى مسؤولية من قبل مريض أو عائلته حق له أن يكشف الوقائع الضرورية لإظهار الحقيقة دفاعاً عن النفس. 
17- لا يحق للطبيب المتهم أمام مجلس النيابة التأديبي أن يتذرع بالسرية المهنية. 
18- على الطبيب أن يحرص على تقيد مساعديه بموجب المحافظة على السرية المهنية. 


*أتعاب الأطباء*

المادة 8- 1- يجب أن تحترم حرية المريض في اختيار طبيبه وعلى الطبيب إذا استشاره مريض ألا يعيق ممارسته هذا الحق، وحريته في استشارة طبيب آخر. 
2- لا يجوز الحد من حرية الطبيب في إعطاء الإرشادات اللازمة لمريضه وله كامل الحرية في اختيار العلاج الأنسب له حسب أفضل الأنظمة الطبية المعمول بها. 
3- تحدد أتعاب الطبيب بالاتفاق المباشر مع المريض ما لم يكن هنالك تعريفات محددة موحدة حددتها وزارة الصحة العامة بالنسبة لمرضى المؤسسات الرسمية الضامنة بالاتفاق مع نقابة الأطباء. وعلى الطبيب أن يقدم للمريض الإيضاحات اللازمة حول فاتورة أتعابه، ولا يحق له أن يفرض طريقة الإيفاء، أو أن يفرض بدلاً مقطوعاً إضافياً لقاء تأكيد الشفاء. 
4- على المريض أو وكيله أو من يمثله بالتعاقد مع الطبيب، أن يسدد الأتعاب المتوجبة للطبيب مباشرة. 5- على المؤسسات الاستشفائية أن تسدد للطبيب أتعابه الكاملة التي يستحقها. 

المادة 9- 1- عند تحديد أتعاب الطبيب يؤخذ بعين الاعتبار مستواه المهني وحالة المريض المادية والظروف الخاصة بكل حالة مع التشديد على أن رسالة الطبيب تفرض عليه التعامل إنسانياً مع المريض المعوز. 
2- إذا تعاون عدة أطباء في التشخيص أو المعالجة وكان تعاونهم مبرراً من الناحية العلمية. وتوافقوا على أتعاب جماعية، وجب ذكر أتعاب كل منهم على حدة. 
3- على الطبيب التقيد بالتعرفة التي تطبقها المؤسسة بموجب عقود استشفائية مع الجهات الضامنة الخاصة بعد الاتفاق مع اللجنة الطبية. 

المادة 10- لا يجوز للطبيب تخفيض بدل أتعابه بقصد المزاحمة إلى ما دون الحد الأدنى للتعرفة المحدد من قبل نقابة الأطباء بالاتفاق مع وزارة الصحة العامة. للطبيب أن يقدم معونة مجاناً إذا رأى ذلك مناسباً يحظر تسديد الأتعاب مسبقاً وكذلك الاتفاق على بدل أتعاب مقطوع مع ضمان الشفاء. تراعى في كل حال أحكام القانون العام والمبادئ الإنسانية. 

المادة 11- يمنع منعاً باتاً تقاسم بدل الأتعاب بين الطبيب المعالج والطبيب المشاور، أو الجراح أو الاختصاصي. أثناء التشاور أو العملية الجراحية. - عند تقديم بيان شامل بالأتعاب إلى المريض من الجراح أو الاختصاصي أو الطبيب يجب أن يذكر فيه بدل أتعاب الطبيب المعالج. 

المادة 12- بما يعود للأعمال الجراحية التي يشترك فيها أكثر من طبيب بما فيه طبيب التخدير، يحدد في بيان الأتعاب نصيب كل منهم. 

المادة 13- إذا حضر الطبيب عملية جراحية بناء على طلب المريض أو المسؤولين عنه، حق له المطالبة ببدل أتعاب خاص. 


*الاستقلالية المهنية*

المادة 14- لا يجوز للطبيب أن يتناول عن حريته المهنية التي هي حق للمريض بالحصول على العناية اللازمة من أجل شفائه وتخفيف آلامه، وعلى الطبيب أن يرفض أثناء الممارسة، الخضوع لأي ضغط من شأنه التأثير في قراراته. 

المادة 15- يحظر على الطبيب تعاطي أي عمل آخر إلى جانب مهنته يتنافى مع كرامة هذه المهنة، أو من شأنه الحط من قدرها. 


*الإعلام الدعائي*

المادة 16- لا يجوز استغلال مهنة الطب لغرض تجاري. - يحظر على الطبيب اللجوء إلى أساليب الإعلان المباشرة وغير المباشرة، ما عدا الإعلان لمدة شهر فقط عن مباشرة عمله أو نقل عيادته أو موعد سفره وموعد عودته. - وعليه أن يرفض ظهور مقالات في منشورات موجهة للجمهور، تشير إلى أعماله، وتتضمن اسمه وعنوانه. ويحق له الاشتراك، بعد إشعار مجلس نقابة الأطباء، في مناقشات علنية، وللمجلس أن يلفت نظره إلى انه معرض للمقاضاة إذا نجم عن مشاركته فيها خرق للآداب الطبية. 

المادة 17- لا يجوز للطبيب أن يذكر على أوراقه الخاصة، وفي لافتة عيادته سوى: 1-المعلومات التي تسهل اتصال المرضى به. 2-الاختصاص المعترف له به من قبل وزارة الصحة العامة. 3-الألقاب التي تمنحه إياها الدولة أو المهام التي تكلفه بها شريطة أن تذكر هذه المعلومات بقالب يخلو من الدعاية. 


*المسؤولية الطبية*

المادة 18- كل طبيب مسؤول عن أعماله المهنية. 

المادة 19- مع مراعاة نظام المؤسسة المتعاقد معها ونصوص العقد. - لا يحق للطبيب أن ينيب عنه للقيام بنشاطاته المهنية ولأجل محدود سوى زميل له مسجل في نقابة الأطباء. - يعمل الطبيب البديل باسم الطبيب الأصيل وعلى مسؤوليته، والطبيب البديل ملزم بإعطاء وصفات العلاج باسمه وتوقيعه. - لا يحق للطبيب الاختصاصي المؤهل استنابة زميل له إلا إذا كان من الاختصاص ذاته. 

المادة 20- يحظر على الطبيب: 1- كل عمل من شأنه أن يعود على مريضه بفائدة مادية غير مشروعة، أو بدون مسوغ. 2- دفع جعالات لأي كان، وبأية صورة بغية اجتذاب الزبائن أو إبقائهم قيد المعالجة في المستشفى أو الحصول على أية منفعة خاصة. 3- قبول الجعالات لقاء الفحوصات المخبرية والصور الشعاعية أو لقاء وصف أدوية معينة أو استعمال أجهزة طبية معينة. 4- قبول جعالات من المستشفيات أو دور الصحة لقاء إدخال مريض إليها. 

المادة 21- يحظر على الطبيب تسهيل عمل كل من يمارس الطب بصورة غير شرعية. 

المادة 22- يمنع منعاً باتاً كل اقتسام مالي بين الأطباء والصيادلة ومساعدي الأطباء أو أي شخص آخر. يحظر على الطبيب المعاينة في المتاجر وتوابعها حيث تعرض الأدوية والآلات الطبية وفي الصيدليات والمختبرات إلا في الحالات الطارئة التي تستدعي الإسراع لمعالجة جريح أو مريض. 

المادة 23- يحظر على الطبيب ممارسة أية مهنة أو حرفة أخرى من شأنها أن تزيد في ربحه عن طريق وصفاته الطبية أو آرائه، وإذا شغل وظيفة عامة أو انتخب لمهمة إدارية فعلية، يحظر عليه استغلالها في مهنته وبغية اجتذاب الزبائن. 

المادة 24- إن الإعلان بأية وسيلة إعلامية عن أية طريقة جديدة من نوعها للتشخيص أو للمعالجة بقصد حمل المرضى أو الزملاء على استعمالها يعد خطأ يسأل عنه الطبيب لاسيما عند افتقار الإعلان إلى تنبيه للمرضى أو الزملاء في شأن الأخطار التي يمكن حصولها عند استعمال الطريقة المعلن عنها. 

المادة 25- كل تقرير أو شهادة أو وثيقة تصدر عن الطبيب يجب أن تحمل توقيعه، وفقاً للنموذج المسجل في وزارة الصحة العامة. 

المادة 26- يحظر على الطبيب إعطاء تقارير غير صحيحة أو شهادات مجاملة. 


*الفصل الثاني*

*واجبات الأطباء نحو المرضى* 

*أحكام عامة*

المادة 27- 1- على الطبيب خلال معالجة المريض أن يعامله بإنسانية ورفق واستقامة، وأن يحيطه بالعناية والاهتمام. 
2- إذا قبل الطبيب معالجة مريض، يلزم بتأمين استمرار معالجته سواء بنفسه أم بالتعاون مع شخص مؤهل وذلك بكل دقة وضمير حي ووفقاً لأحدث المعطيات العلمية التي ينبغي أن يتابع تطورها. 
3- يحظر على الطبيب أن يتوخى خلال ممارسته أية مصلحة سوى مصلحة المريض، أو أن يستغل بأي حال معلوماته لتحقيق أغراض خاصة. 
4- على الطبيب أن يحترم دائماً إرادة المريض، وإذا كان وضع هذا المريض لا يسمح له بالتعبير عن إرادته يجب إعلام ذويه، إلا في الحالات الطارئة أو في حال الاستحالة. 
5- عند فقدان المريض حريته ينبغي ألا يؤثر ذلك سلباً على العلاقات بينه وبين الطبيب. يحق للسجين قبول العلاج أو رفضه إذا كان ذلك، لا يعرضه للخطر حسب تقرير الطبيب. 
6- في حال إضراب المريض عن الطعام يتدخل الطبيب لإقناعه بإنهاء إضرابه ويكون من واجبه وصف العلاج في المستشفى حين تصبح حياة المريض معرضة لخطر وشيك. 
7- إذا رفض من تحظر عليهم معتقداتهم إجراء التلاقيح المفروضة من السلطات الصحية المختصة، وجب على الطبيب وضعهم أمام مسؤولياتهم وإبلاغ تلك للسلطات بذلك. 
8- إذا رفض من تحظر عليهم معتقداتهم نقل الدم، وجب على الطبيب احترام مشيئتهم، إلا في حالة الخطر الداهم، إذ يجب عليه وبعد الحصول على إذن السلطات القضائية المختصة أن يعمل بما يفرضه ضميره المهني متحملاً مسؤوليته الكاملة. 
9- إذا رفض المصاب أو المتخلف عقلياً تناول العلاجات المقترحة، يسمح لأقاربه وللطبيب الاستغناء عن موافقته المسبقة. إذا كان المريض مصاب بعتة أو جنون أو كان يشكل خطراً على الغير، وجب على الطبيب تأمين العناية له في مستشفى، وأن يخضعه عند الحاجة لحجز إداري فيه، شرط موافقة لجنة طبية من ثلاث أخصائيين على الأقل. 
10- إذا كان المريض مصاباً بمرض ميؤوس من شفائه، تنحصر مهمة الطبيب بتخفيف آلامه الجسدية والنفسية، وبإعطائه العلاجات الملائمة للحفاظ قدر الإمكان على حياته. - لا يحق للطبيب التسبب بموت المريض إرادياً بل يستحسن عدم اللجوء إلى الوسائل التقنية والمبالغة في العلاج لإطالة أمد الاحتضار، ويبقى من الضروري إعانة المحتضر حتى النهاية بشكل يحفظ له كرامته. 
11- في حالة توقف جماعي للعمل، يبقى الطبيب مسؤولاً عن واجباته تجاه مرضاه وعن تأمين استمرارية المعالجة لهم، ولأي مريض طارئ آخر. 
12- على الطبيب أن يترك للمريض في الدرجات الخاصة حرية اختيار الجراح ولهذا الأخير أن يرفض كل قرار بإجراء عملية إذا لم يكن معللاً كفاية، أو لأي سبب شرعي آخر. 
13- على الجراح عندما تدعو الحاجة أن يستعين بجراحين معاونين من داخل المؤسسة الاستشفائية أن وجدوا، بهدف تأمين العناية الأفضل لمريضه. 
14- على الطبيب المخدر أن يأخذ من الجراح قبل التخدير أو قبل تحضير المريض للعملية جميع المعلومات المفيدة وعليه أن يتحمل مسؤولياته في مراقبة المريض منذ لحظة التخدير لحين الانتعاش الكامل ويحق له أن يختار على مسؤوليته الخاصة التجهيزات اللازمة المتوافرة وأن يختار معاونيه من بين الأطباء والمسعفين في المؤسسة الاستشفائية وفقاً لأنظمة المستشفى التي يعمل فيها أن وجدوا، لا يجوز إجراء أية عملية جراحية من أي نوع كانت ويلزمها تخدير عام إلا بإشراف وحضور طبيب التخدير خلال مراحل العملية بكاملها. 

المادة 28- لا يلتزم الطبيب بموجب نتيجة معالجة المريض بل بموجب تأمين أفضل معالجة مناسبة له. في ضوء ذلك يترتب على الطبيب، الواجبات الآتية: 1- على الطبيب أن يضع دائماً التشخيص والعلاج بالتعاون، إذا لزم الأمر، مع أشخاص معاونين مؤهلين ووفقاً للوضع الحالي للطب ودونما ممارسة تعسفية. 2- بعد إعطائه وتحديده للعلاج الواجب إتباعه يسهر الطبيب على متابعة التنفيذ. 3- في حال رفض المريض العلاج يحق للطبيب التوقف عن متابعته، وإذا تبين له أن المريض في خطر، عليه أن يبذل جهده لإقناعه بالعلاج، وعند الاقتضاء يقوم باستشارة طبيب آخر أو أكثر لهذه الغاية. 


*الملف الطبي*

المادة 29- 1- على كل طبيب أن يحفظ ملفاً طبياً لكل من مرضاه في عيادته يكون مسؤولاً عن المحافظة عليه، وعلى الطبيب تسليم نسخة عن الملف إلى المريض عندما يطلب إليه ذلك على أن يتضمن الملف كل المعلومات الضرورية لإكمال التشخيص أو لمتابعة العلاج. 
2- في حال وفاة الطبيب أو انقطاعه عن العمل يتوجب على بديله أو من تؤول إليه العيادة قانونياً وبناء على طلب المرضى، أن ينقل ملفاتهم إلى الأطباء الذين يتولون معالجتهم وإذا لم يتوفر طبيب بديل أو ورثة، يحق لمجلس النقابة استلام الملفات وحفظها. 
3- إذا كانت الملفات نتيجة عمل عدة أطباء ومحصورة في مؤسسة واحدة، لا يحق إلا للأطباء المعالجين والباحثين الإطلاع عليها. يجوز تسليم هذه الملفات أو صورة عنها إلى شخص ثالث ملزم بالسرية المهنية. 
4- تبقى الملفات في أقسام المستشفيات تحت مسؤولية رئيس القسم الذي يتوجب عليه السهر على حفظها وسلامتها. 
5- لا يحق للطبيب الزائر الاطلاع على الملف الطبي دون موافقة الطبيب المسؤول. 
6- يحق للطبيب المعالج أو الباحث الاستفادة من الملفات الطبية الواقعة تحت مسؤوليته لخدمة التطور العلمي شرط عدم كشف أسماء مرضاه وشرط المحافظة على السرية المهنية. 
7- يحق للقاضي المحقق أو الشرطة القضائية القيام بتفتيش عيادة طبيب أو قسم طبي ووضع اليد على مستندات طبية وبحضوره وبحضور أحد أعضاء مجلس النقابة. ولا يحق عندئذ للطبيب أن يعارض إجراءات التفتيش. 


*التجارب البشرية وزرع الأعضاء والتلقيح الاصطناعي والإجهاض*

المادة 30- 1- يحظر على الطبيب، تنفيذ أو متابعة علاجات ليست من اختصاصه، إلا في حالات استثنائية. 
2- يحظر على الطبيب أن يصف بقصد التجربة علاجات من شأنها إيذاء المريض أو تعريضه للخطر. 
3- لا يجوز استعمال العلاجات الجديدة إلا بعد موافقة المريض، وشريطة أن يعطيه العلاج فائدة مباشرة، وبعد أن تكون قد أجريت الدراسات العلمية الواقية والمناسبة لكل حالة، وموافقة الأهل أو الممثل الشرعي ضرورية عندما يتعلق الأمر بأولاد قاصرين او بفاقدي الأهلية. في حال كون العلاج في مؤسسة استشفائية يشترط أيضاً موافقة الجهة المختصة في هذه المؤسسة، وبعد موافقة اللجنة العلمية لنقابة الأطباء عند استعماله خارج المستشفى. 
4- لا يجوز إجراء أي عمل طبي من شأنه أن يؤدي إلى تشويه المريض إلا في حالات الطوارئ والضرورة القصوى، وإلا بقرار من طبيبين اختصاصيين على الأقل، وبموافقة المريض، أو ذويه إذا كان غير قادر على التقرير، وللجراح وحده أن يقرر عند معالجة طارئة إجراء عملية تؤدي إلى تشويه شرط موافقة المريض إذا كان واعياً مدركاً أو موافقة ذويه إن وجدوا. 
5- يعتبر تشويهاً كل علاج طبي أو جراحي يؤدي إلى تغير الجنس، ويؤثر في مستقبل المريض. 
6- يمكن إجراء استئصال عضو لإنسان بالغ حي متمتع بكامل قواه العقلية، في سبيل إجراء عملية زرع ذات هدف علاجي وذلك بعد موافقة الواهب الخطية الحرة والصريحة وبحضور شاهد، وبعد أن تشرح له نتائج هذا الاستئصال. - لا يجوز حث متبرع على التبرع بعضو يؤثر على حياته. - يمكن إجراء استئصال أعضاء من أجساد متوفين، شرط أن يكونوا قد أوصوا بذلك أو بعد موافقة عائلاتهم ولأهداف علاجية أو علمية. 
7- تمنع المتاجرة بالأعضاء البشرية منعاً باتاً. 
8- لا يجوز إجراء عملية التلقيح الاصطناعي أو الحمل بواسطة تقنيات الخصوبة المساعدة إلا بين الزوجين وبموافقتهما الخطية. 

المادة 31- على الطبيب الذي يدعى لمعالجة قاصر أو فاقد للأهلية أن يتأكد من موافقة ذويه وعليه في الحالات الطارئة أن يقوم بالمعالجة اللازمة إذا تعذر الحصول على موافقة ممثله الشرعي. 

المادة 32- إن إجراء الإجهاض محظور قانوناً. إما بخصوص الإجهاض العلاجي مع التحفظات العقائدية فلا يمكن إجراؤه إلا ضمن الشروط والتحفظات التالية: 
1- أن يكون هذا الإجهاض الوسيلة الوحيدة لإنقاذ حياة الأم المعرضة لخطر شديد. 
2- أن يستشير الطبيب المعالج أو الجراح حتماً طبيبين يوافقان معه بالتوقيع خطياً على أربع نسخ بعد الكشف الطبي والمداولة، أنه لا يمكن إنقاذ حياة الأم إلا عن طريق الإجهاض وتسلم نسخة الطبيب المعالج وتحفظ نسخة مع كل من الطبيبين المستشارين كما يقتضي إرسال محضر مضمون بالواقع لا يحمل اسم المريضة إلى رئيس مجلس نقابة الأطباء. هذا ولا يمكن إجراء الإجهاض إلا بناء على موافقة الحامل بعد اطلاعها على الوضع الذي هي فيه. أما إذا كانت بحالة الخطر الشديد وفاقدة الوعي، وكان الإجهاض العلاجي ضرورياً لسلامة حياتها فعلى الطبيب أن يجريه حتى ولو مانع زوجها أو ذووها، وإذا كانت عقيدة الطبيب لا تجيز له النصح بالإجهاض أو بأجرائه فيمكنه أن ينسحب تاركاً مواصلة العناية بالحامل لزميل آخر من ذوي الاختصاص. 

المادة 33- في حال الولادة المتعسرة أو غير الطبيعية على الطبيب أن يتصرف وفقاً لما يفرضه الفن الطبي لمصلحة الأم والطفل دونما تأثر باعتبارات عائلية. 


*الفصل الثالث*

*واجبات الأطباء في الطب الاجتماعي الاستشفائي وعلاقة الأطباء بالمستشفيات*

المادة 34- على الطبيب أن يتعاون مع السلطات المختصة بغية المحافظة على الصحة العامة، مع الأخذ بعين الاعتبار سنه واختصاصه وحالته الصحية. 

المادة 35- على الطبيب أن يتقيد بأحكام المادة 28 من هذا القانون، أياً كانت الجهة التي كلفته بالمعاينة الطبية. 

المادة 36- 1- يجب أن يوثق ارتباط الطبيب لعمل طبي مع أية مؤسسة استشفائية، بعقد خطي شريطة ألا تتعارض أحكامه مع أحكام هذا القانون والقوانين والأنظمة العامة. 
2- تخضع العقود التي تربط الأطباء مع الإدارات والمؤسسات العامة لأحكام هذا القانون، وللقوانين والأنظمة العامة. 
3- يكون لكل مؤسسة استشفائية نظام داخلي بما لا يتعارض مع أحكام هذا القانون. 
4- على الأطباء المتعاقدين مع مؤسسة استشفائية أن ينتخبوا من بينهم لجنة طبية تعنى بالأمور المهنية. يجري انتخاب أعضاء اللجنة وفق قواعد وأحكام تراعى النظام الداخلي للمؤسسة الاستشفائية ولا تتعارض مع أحكام هذا القانون. تتولى اللجنة المهام التالية: - السهر على آداب الطبابة وكرامتها. - السعي لرفع المستوى المهني من خلال تنظيم اجتماعات عمومية للأطباء في المستشفى للبحث في الأمور المهنية لجهة تطوير العمل المهني وتحسينه. - جمع كلمة الأطباء والمحافظة على حقوقهم ومصالحهم. - السعي لحل النزاعات التي قد تقع بين الأطباء أو بينهم وبين مرضاهم بالتعاون مع إدارة المستشفى. - تنشيط البحث الطبي والتنقيب العلمي وبالتعاون مع اللجنة العلمية لنقابة الأطباء. - إبداء الرأي بصفة استشارية في المواضيع التي تخص المستشفى بناء على طلب الإدارة. - إبداء الرأي بصفة استشارية في الملف الطبي للطبيب الذي ترغب إدارة المستشفى التعاقد معه. - التعاون مع إدارة المستشفى في كل المواضيع المشتركة التي تهم الجسم الوطني والمتعلقة بالعمل الاستشفائي. - تخضع اللجنة في إطار العمل المهني لإشراف نقابة الأطباء وفقاً للقوانين والأنظمة المرعية الإجراء. 

المادة 37- يستحسن أن يقتصر عمل الطبيب المولج بالطب الوقائي في مؤسسة ما، على هذه المهمة وألا يمارس الطب العلاجي في الوقت ذاته إلا في حالات طارئة تتطلبها مقتضيات المصلحة العامة. 

المادة 38- يستحسن ألا يكون الطبيب المراقب في مؤسسة ما، طبيباً معالجاً فيها. 

المادة 39- على الطبيب المولج بالمراقبة الطبية في إدارة ما، الاحتفاظ بسر المهنة والاكتفاء بإعطاء المعلومات التي لها علاقة أو فائدة من الناحية الإدارية دون تباين الأسباب الطبية لذلك. - ويحظر عليه إعطاء المعلومات الطبية المدونة في الملفات الطبية إلى أشخاص ثالثين أو لأية إدارة إلا إذا نصت القوانين العامة أو وافق المريض المعني شخصياً على ذلك. 

المادة 40- لا يجوز للطبيب المعين خبيراً محلفاً أن يكون معالجاً للمريض نفسه الذي يطلب إليه أن يضع تقريراً عن حالته وليس له أن يقبل القيام بمهمته كخبير إذا كان الأمر يتعلق بأحد زبائنه أو أنسبائه، أو إذا كان له مصلحة شخصية في القضية موضوع التكليف، إلا إذا وافق الفرقاء على ذلك. 

المادة 41- على الطبيب المكلف بمهمة كخبير أن يعلن للشخص المكلف بمعاينته عن صفته ومهمته قبل المباشرة بالمعاينة. 

المادة 42- على الطبيب المكلف بمهمة خبير أن يعتزل المهمة فوراً إذا لاحظ أن الأسئلة المطروحة عليه تخرج عن نطاق مهنته الطبية. - وعليه أن يقتصر في تقريره على الإجابة على الأسئلة المطروحة، وألا يتعرض لأمور قد تظهر له بمناسبة القيام بمهمته، إذا كانت خارجة عن نطاق هذه المهمة، إلا إذا قدر أن السكوت عنها يسيء إلى سير العدالة. 

المادة 43- على الطبيب المكلف بالعمل الطبي في مؤسسة ما، عند حدوث حالة مرضية خطيرة، وفيما عدا الحالات المذكورة في المادة 31 أن يعلم ذوي المريض، وأن يقبل باستدعاء أي طبيب آخر. إذا كان ذلك مفيداً للمريض. 

المادة 44- على الطبيب إبلاغ نتيجة التشخيص للمريض وله أن يخفي عنه نتيجة تشخيص خطر، وألا يعلن تشخيص حالات الأجل المحتوم إلا بصورة استثنائية وبأسلوب لبق وله إبلاغها للعائلة أو ذوي المريض، إلا إذا كان المريض قد طلب مسبقاً عدم البوح لعائلته بحقيقة مرضه وحدد له الأشخاص الذين يمكنه اطلاعهم عليها فعندها يتوجب على الطبيب اطلاع هؤلاء الأشخاص عليها. 

المادة 45- يجوز للطبيب أن يرفض الاعتناء بالمريض لأسباب مهنية أو شخصية إلا في حالة الضرورة وفي الحالة التي يعتبر فيها مخلاً بواجباته الإنسانية. 

المادة 46- لا يجوز للطبيب التدخل في الشؤون الخاصة لعائلة مريضة إلا إذا طلب منه ذلك. ولا يجوز له التصرف كنصير لعائلة أو لأي شخص قصد التأثير على المريض إلا إذا كان ذلك لمصلحة المريض الطبية. 

المادة 47- على الطبيب أن ينصح الخطيبين بإجراء الفحوصات الطبية التي تفرضها السلطات المختصة قبل زواجهما، وإذا فعلا أعطى كلاً منهما شهادة تتضمن نتيجة هذه والفحوصات. 


*الفصل الرابع*

*واجبات الطبيب تجاه زملائه* 

*أحكام عامة*

المادة 48- 1- يجب على الأطباء أن يحرصوا على إقامة أفضل علاقات الزمالة والمساعدة المتبادلة فيما بينهم، مع مراعاة مصلحة المريض. 2- يحظر على الطبيب الطعن بزميل له أو النميمة عليه أو إطلاق إشاعات تشهيرية عنه من شأنها الإضرار بممارسته المهنية. 3- الجسم الطبي كل متحد لضمان شرف وكرامة كل عضو فيه. 4- على كل طبيب أن يدافع عن زميله إذا تعرض لتهم باطلة. 5- في حال نشوب نزاعات بين الأطباء وجب أن تحل حبياً، وفيما بينهم وإذا تعذر ذلك فمن خلال اللجنة الطبية أو إدارة المؤسسة وإلا بواسطة مجلس النقابة بصفته المرجع الأخير للنظر في النزاعات المهنية. 6- لا يجوز أن يؤدي خلاف مهني إلى جدل علني، وفي حال اللجوء إلى القضاء يجب إخطار نقيب الأطباء المختص قبل ذلك. 7- في حال فسخ عقد طبيب مع مؤسسة استشفائية أو تعليق نشاطه المهني من المستحسن للطبيب الذي يرغب في ملء المركز الشاغر أن يتصل بزميله المفسوخ عقده أو المعلق نشاطه وعليه أن يعلم مجلس النقابة حفاظاً على آداب وقوانين المهنة وحقوق الطبيب والمريض. 

المادة 49- يجب ألا يتقاضى الطبيب أتعاباً من زملائه وأفراد عائلاتهم الذين على عاتقهم، إلا إذا سددها طرف ثالث. 

المادة 50- يجب أن تتم ممارسة مهنة الطب في نطاق منافسة نزيهة بين الزملاء وكل اجتذاب أو تحويل أو محاولة تحويل المرضى، وكل مزاحمة غير مشروعة أو تقاسم أو احتكار يعد خطأ جسيماً. - يجب ألا يتحول توافق الأطباء إلى تواطؤ على حساب المريض. - يجب أن يشمل الصندوق المشترك داخل كل مؤسسة استشفائية وبصورة حصرية أتعاب الزملاء في الاختصاص نفسه. 

المادة 51- إذا دعي طبيب لمعالجة مريض يعالجه زميل آخر، وجب عليه التقيد بالقواعد التالية: 
1- إذا كان المريض عازماً على الاستغناء عن طبيبه الأول، فعلى الطبيب الجديد أن يطلب من المريض أو المسؤولين عنه أن يعلموا الطبيب الأول بذلك. 
2- إذا رغب المريض فقط باستشارة الطبيب الجديد مع احتفاظه بالطبيب الأول يجب على الجديد، بعد تأمين العلاج المستعجل، اقتراح المعاينة بالاشتراك مع زميله. - في حال تعذر أو استحالة المعاينة المشتركة أو عدم ملاءمتها يجوز للطبيب الجديد معاينة الطبيب وأن يترك لزميله نتيجة تشخيصه والعلاج الذي يقترحه. 
3- إذا غاب الطبيب المعالج واستدعى المريض زميلاً له فعلى هذا الأخير أن يؤمن المعالجة، والانسحاب عند عودة الطبيب الأول، بعد إطلاعه على ما توصل إليه. 
4-   لا يحق للطبيب أن يعالج مرضى مؤسسة استشفائية مرتبطة بطبيب أصيل قائم بالمعالجة، إلا بعد استئذان الأخير أو في الحالات التي يجيزها العقد الجاري مع الطبيب الأصيل أو نظام المؤسسة المعنية.- في حال وقوع خلاف بين الطبيبين وجب عرضه على مجلس النقابة. 

المادة 52- للطبيب أن يستقبل في عيادته مرضى لهم طبيبهم المعالج شريطة إعلام هذا الأخير والتشاور معه بعد موافقة المريض، وإذا كان ذلك في مصلحته. 

المادة 53- على الطبيب المعالج حين يقتضي ذلك، أن يقترح استشارة طبية أو أن يقبل بها، إذا طلبها المريض أو المسؤولون عنه، وعليه في الحالتين أن يعرض اسم الطبيب الذي يقترحه، مع مراعاة رغبة المريض، أو أن يقبل الاجتماع بأي طبيب مقترح مسجل في جدول النقابة وأن يرتب للاجتماع إلا إذا حال دونه سبب قاهر، وله أن ينسحب دون تبرير إذا رأى أن وضعه لا يسمح له بذلك. 

المادة 54- في نهاية جلسة الاستشارة، ومهما كان عدد الأطباء المشاركين فيها ينظم تقرير خطي، يوقعه الجميع ويتضمن مختلف الآراء، وإذا لم ينظم هذا التقرير اعتبر ذلك دليلاً على أن رأي الطبيب أو الأطباء المشاركين متوافق مع رأي الطبيب المعالج. وفي حال اختلاف الآراء يحق للطبيب المعالج الانسحاب إذا رجح رأي الأطباء الآخرين. 

المادة 55- لا يحق للطبيب المستشار العودة ثانية لعيادة المريض نفسه بغياب الطبيب المعالج أو عدم موافقته، وذلك خلال فترة المرض الذي من أجله حصلت الاستشارة. 


المادة 56- مع مراعاة أحكام المادة 19 من هذا القانون، يحظر على الطبيب إحلال زميل له لمعالجة مرضاه، إلا بصورة مؤقتة وبموافقتهم وفي هذه الحال تكون الأتعاب من حق الطبيب البديل وحده. - لا يجوز للطبيب الممنوع بقرار قضائي أو تأديبي من ممارسة المهنة أن يحل مكانه زميل له، طوال فترة العقوبة ولا يعفيه ذلك من اتخاذ التدابير الضرورية لتأمين استمرارية العناية لمرضاه الخاضعين للعلاج عند فرض العقوبة. - يتوجب إعلام مجلس النقابة بكل قرار بالمنع، لاتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة. - على الطبيب البديل التخلي عن مهمته المؤقتة عند تأمين استمرارية العناية. 

المادة 57- 
1- يجوز لأطباء من اختصاص واحد تأليف شركة مهنية مدنية ذات شخصية قانونية أو بدونها- شريطة إخضاع كل عقد شراكة لموافقة مجلس النقابة. 
2- تجمع الشركة أنشطة الأعضاء الطبية وتجمع الأتعاب في بيان واحد وتقتصر الممارسة على الأطباء الشركاء. 
3- إذا توافق فريق من الأطباء على تنظيم بيان في الأتعاب يجب ألا يشمل هذا الفريق إلا أطباء فاعلين، يشاركون في العناية، ويمارسون الاختصاص ذاته. 
4- يجوز لأطباء مختلفي الاختصاصات أن يشاركوا بتوحيد الإمكانات اللازمة، بغية تسهيل الممارسة لكل منهم، ويجب أن يوثق التعاون فيما بينهم بعقد خطي أو بشركة مدنية تتمتع بالشخصية المعنوية، على أن تستقل الأتعاب الطبية تماماً عن الشركة، وألا تكون ببيان واحد. - لا يجوز إقامة مثل هذه الشركة في مؤسسة استشفائية. 
5- يجب أن يتقيد كل عقد مهما كان نوعه بالقواعد المهنية، كما يجب إبلاغ نسخة عنه إلى النقابة للتثبت من انسجامه مع العقد النموذجي الموضوع من قبلها. 
6- لا يجوز لأي طبيب أو طالب طب أن يعمل كمستخدم لدى طبيب آخر. 
7- مهما كان نوع الشراكة تبقى ممارسة المهنة شخصية ويبقى كل طبيب شريك فيها مسؤولاً فقط عن عمله. 


*الفصل الخامس*

*واجبات الأطباء نحو أعضاء المهن شبه الطبية والمساعدين في الطب*

المادة 58- على الطبيب أن يتحاشى- ما أمكن الإساءة إلى كل ما له علاقة بالحقل الطبي وعلى وجه خاص الصيادلة وأطباء الأسنان والقابلات والممرضات والمساعدات وذلك عند التعامل معهم في الأمور الطبية. 


*الفصل السادس*

*أحكام مختلفة*

المادة 59- على الطبيب عند تسجيله في النقابة أن يصرح بأنه أطلع على هذا القانون وأن يقسم اليمين على التقيد بأحكامه. ينظم رئيس مجلس النقابة محضراً بذلك يوقعه مع الطبيب، ويحفظ في ملف هذا الأخير. 

المادة 60- على كل طبيب يتوقف عن مزاولة المهنة في لبنان إشعار النقابة بذلك. 

المادة 61- كل مخالفة لأحكام هذا القانون، تعرض مرتكبها للإحالة إلى المجلس التأديبي. 

المادة 62- يلغى المرسوم رقم 13187 تاريخ 10/ 10/ 1969 وسائر نصوص المراسيم والقرارات المخالفة لأحكام هذا القانون. 

المادة 63- تحدد دقائق تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون عند الاقتضاء بمراسيم تتخذ في مجلس الوزراء بناء على اقتراح وزير الصحة العامة. 

المادة 64- يعمل بهذا القانون فور نشره في الجريدة الرسمية. 
بيروت في 14 شباط 1994 رئيس مجلس النواب

----------

